# Help needed in building my first PC



## kaz (Jun 29, 2019)

I was planning to get a laptop from Thailand, but that didn't work out because of MSI and Acer not providing global warranty and the new Strix G/III has poor cooling. So, I have finally decided to build a PC.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Mostly Chrome, no kidding, I'm serious. Apart from that, Adobe Applications (like Premiere Pro, Lightroom, Photoshop), HandBrake, Hyper-V or VMware vSphere to run Windows Server. And games like Forza Horizon 4, Dirt Rally 2, Project Cars 2, Moto 2019, Ride 2, Overwatch, some RTX goodness (like Battlefield V and Assetto Corsa Competizione) and CS 1.6 to bottleneck the system.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Under ₹150k, don't want to extend.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 10 Pro.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: I can settle with a 250 GB M.2 SSD as of now and hook up ext HDDs which I already have, will buy 1TB SATA SSD later during Diwali sale.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, I have to buy a monitor. A 2k or 4k 27 or 32 inches should be good enough. More than refresh rate I'm interested in colour accuracy.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Speakers and mouse, I have a Logitech Z625 speakers and M235 mouse. I'll buy a wired one later.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: As soon as Ryzen 3000 and RTX Super is available. I'm expecting some good deals in the Prime day sale on the 15th of July where I can at least pick a monitor. Not sure if SSD, RAM or other components will be on sale or not.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Haven't built a PC, but I can do it. Not that big of a noob.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore. I prefer buying online, but I'll check with local sellers for pricing as well.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Below is the list of components that I have selected. Please provide your suggestion.

*CPU*: Ryzen 7 3700X : ₹30k (Price not confirmed yet)
*MB*: MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (Wi-Fi) : ₹12k
*GPU*: MSI GeForce RTX 2060 Gaming Z : ₹34k (I think I'll get this for lesser after Super launch)
*Monitor*: LG 27UK650-W 27-Inch 4K-UHD : ₹32.5k
*RAM*: G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 3200MHz : ₹9.2k
*SSD*: Adata XPG SX8200 Pro 256GB M.2 : ₹5.1k
*Case*: COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX MB520 RGB - ₹5.5k or Antec Dark Avenger DA601 RGB (Black) - ₹6.7k. Which one would be better?
*PSU*: Corsair TX650M : ₹7.3k (not available anywhere online, please suggest any substitute)
*UPS*: Microtek 1KVA UPS :  ₹4.2k
*Keyboard*: Please suggest one with backlit keys for around ₹3k
*Card Reader*: UGreen USB 3.0 from AliExpress : ₹340
*Mouse Pad*: RGB 40x90cm mousepad from AliExpress: ₹1400
*Additional Fans*: Corona Angel Eye x2 from AliExpress: ₹1900 (Is is needed or stock case fans are good enough?)
*OS*: Win 10 Pro. Is this good or can I get it for even lesser: Windows 10 Professional - Reaper Shop
*Total:  ~146k*

Any additional component I need to buy?

Please provide suggestions for a decent wired mouse under 2k and 1TB SATA SSD, which I would be buying later.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2019)

Get APC 1.1 KVA UPS, dont go for local brands


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2019)

Make sure to check bios reviews before buying 450 series mobo for Ryzen 3xxx as initial bios versions to work with newer hardware are usually buggy compared to native support hardware. Also go for coolermaster MB511 cabinet as it has front mash panel which is definitely better for cooling. For psu you can try Antec Earthwatts gold pro 650W model from mdcomputers but make sure there is a 7 years warranty logo(not sticker) on psu box before ordering by confirming via email.You can also go for corsair CX650 or corsair vengeance 650 model.


----------



## kaz (Jun 29, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Get APC 1.1 KVA UPS, dont go for local brands


Thanks, it's available for ₹5k on their site. I'll get it from there.

Though Microtek is offering 2 years warranty where as APC only has 1. Do you think that would be an issue?


----------



## kaz (Jun 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Make sure to check bios reviews before buying 450 series mobo for Ryzen 3xxx as initial bios versions to work with newer hardware are usually buggy compared to native support hardware.


Thanks, will keep an eye on it.



> Also go for coolermaster MB511 cabinet as it has front mash panel which is definitely better for cooling.


The difference between MB511 and MB520 is the front panel. MB511 has mesh in the front, whereas MB520 has glass in the front but ample ventilation on both the sides. Do you think it will restrict airflow?



> For psu you can try Antec Earthwatts gold pro 650W model from mdcomputers but make sure there is a 7 years warranty logo(not sticker) on psu box before ordering by confirming via email.You can also go for corsair CX650 or corsair vengeance 650 model.


If TX650 remains out of stock, I'll get the Earthwatts.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash front panel will almost always have more airflow compared to solid front panel.If 3700X thermal performance is similar to i7 8th/9th gen 'x' processors then I think MB511 is a better option.


----------



## kaz (Jun 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Mash front panel will almost always have more airflow compared to solid front panel.If 3700X thermal performance is similar to i7 8th/9th gen 'x' processors then I think MB511 is a better option.


Yeah, I expect it would run hot. MB211 is definitely a better option just that I like MB520 more


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2019)

kaz said:


> Thanks, it's available for ₹5k on their site. I'll get it from there.
> 
> Though Microtek is offering 2 years warranty where as APC only has 1. Do you think that would be an issue?


Some people on reddit recently commented that APC quality is not as it was earlier but if price difference is not much then I think APC is safer choice.Btw even iball ups come with 2 years warranty & my friend had no issues with it for those 2 years(just that a few months after warranty ended its battery backup was gone which is expected as usual battery life of ups is ~2 years).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wait for detailed reviews then to see how 3700x thermal performance is.


----------



## kaz (Jun 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Wait for detailed reviews then to see how 3700x thermal performance is.



I think by the time it's available in India, we will have good enough reviews to make a decision.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2019)

In ebay.com, Win10 Pro OEM keys go for $5 or less (that's the cheapest place I know). Its kind of a grey area, but many people have reported those keys to be working fine (go with sellers who have sold a lot of keys with a good number of reviews).

Otherwise, the rig looks good to me.

Your PSU is available here: 
Buy Online Corsair TX650M 650 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certified PSU CP-9020132-UK - in India
Other options: Corsair RM650x, Cooler Master MWE 650


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> In ebay.com, Win10 Pro OEM keys go for $5 or less (that's the cheapest place I know). Its kind of a grey area, but many people have reported those keys to be working fine (go with sellers who have sold a lot of keys with a good number of reviews).


The money spent on these keys is not going to MS anyway so why spend at all.I am sure MS too would rather user "ahem" their software instead of giving money to 3rd party.Also one can simply use the "free upgrade from activated win 7 ultimate to win 10 pro path" which still works(no need to tell how to get activated win 7 ultimate  ).


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 2, 2019)

I don't see any point of buying Windows keys from 3rd party websites. Even Microsoft doesn't care much about people using their operating systems in dishonest ways because ultimately it benefits to their business and popularity of their OS anyways.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> *I don't see any point of buying Windows keys from 3rd party websites.* Even Microsoft doesn't care much about people using their operating systems in dishonest ways because ultimately it benefits to their business and popularity of their OS anyways.


Pirated copies will fail after a few months if Windows updates are left on, Defender won't work properly. $5 or so isn't a big amount for an almost genuine key, its definitely grey area.



whitestar_999 said:


> The money spent on these keys is not going to MS anyway so why spend at all.I am sure MS too would rather user "ahem" their software instead of giving money to 3rd party.Also one can simply use the "free upgrade from activated win 7 ultimate to win 10 pro path" which still works(no need to tell how to get activated win 7 ultimate  ).


If someone already has a key, definitely using the upgrade method is far better. But most users in India don't buy Windows & usually, those who have keys have it linked to the device with which they came.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2019)

^^You missed the "wink" emoji,I am not sure if you know but millions of win 7 users got their "genuine win 7 ultimate" courtesy of 3 letters(D A Z) which eventually got MS to redesign the whole activation system from scratch from win 8 onward.Also MS remains aware of this loophole of letting "DAZd win 7 ultimate free upgrading to win 10 pro" so it can be safely assumed that MS doesn't care about "origins of win 7 ultimate" as long as you update to win 10.

Those $5 is something that may be contributing to illegal sale/stolen CCs/tax evasion etc so why do it.It is kind of like buying pirated bollywood movies cd/dvd made in Dubai by mumbai underworld influences based in pakistan vs directly downloading pirated movies over internet,both are piracy but in first instance your money is going to fund crime against you/your nation vs second instance where at worst it hurts ticket sales(assuming you were going to watch that movie in hall if not for piracy).


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^You missed the "wink" emoji,I am not sure if you know but millions of win 7 users got their "genuine win 7 ultimate" courtesy of 3 letters(D A Z) which eventually got MS to redesign the whole activation system from scratch from win 8 onward.Also MS remains aware of this loophole of letting "DAZd win 7 ultimate free upgrading to win 10 pro" so it can be safely assumed that MS doesn't care about "origins of win 7 ultimate" as long as you update to win 10.
> 
> Those $5 is something that may be contributing to illegal sale/stolen CCs/tax evasion etc so why do it.It is kind of like buying pirated bollywood movies cd/dvd made in Dubai by mumbai underworld influences based in pakistan vs directly downloading pirated movies over internet,both are piracy but in first instance your money is going to fund crime against you/your nation vs second instance where at worst it hurts ticket sales(assuming you were going to watch that movie in hall if not for piracy).


I didn't knew DAZd Win7 can be upgraded. 

There's a chance that these keys are bought using stolen CCs & might even get deactivated later, but most of them seem to be OEM keys or from bulk orders for institutes/organizations.


----------



## Minion (Jul 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> The money spent on these keys is not going to MS anyway so why spend at all.I am sure MS too would rather user "ahem" their software instead of giving money to 3rd party.Also one can simply use the "free upgrade from activated win 7 ultimate to win 10 pro path" which still works(no need to tell how to get activated win 7 ultimate  ).


No,these are volume keys most organisations buy them because it is way cheaper than getting individual license so it is fully legal.Spending 400-700 is great because these keys are valid for life time.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 3, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Pirated copies will fail after a few months if Windows updates are left on, Defender won't work properly. $5 or so isn't a big amount for an almost genuine key, its definitely grey area.


Looks like you use authentic copy only.  Because what you mentioned isn't true.
It runs perfectly fine even if everything is turned on. All my windows PCs are always up to date. The reason behind it is that Microsoft actually doesn't care much about their OS piracy as licensing people doesn't add much to their revenues. 
Why Microsoft Is Giving Away Windows 10 To Pirates [Update] 
*www.quora.com/Why-doesnt-Microsoft-take-action-on-the-millions-of-pirated-copies-of-Windows

There is a reason why Microsoft still lets anyone upgrade to Windows 10 for free from older pirated versions. Piracy makes the masses, specially in developing countries, to adapt their OS completely, which is a massive win for them in long run.


----------



## Minion (Jul 3, 2019)

kaz said:


> I was planning to get a laptop from Thailand, but that didn't work out because of MSI and Acer not providing global warranty and the new Strix G/III has poor cooling. So, I have finally decided to build a PC.
> 
> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: Mostly Chrome, no kidding, I'm serious. Apart from that, Adobe Applications (like Premiere Pro, Lightroom, Photoshop), HandBrake, Hyper-V or VMware vSphere to run Windows Server. And games like Forza Horizon 4, Dirt Rally 2, Project Cars 2, Moto 2019, Ride 2, Overwatch, some RTX goodness (like Battlefield V and Assetto Corsa Competizione) and CS 1.6 to bottleneck the system.
> ...



Why are you getting a 4k monitor and RTX 2060?If you plan to play games then RTX 2060 is not enough for 4K gaming. For 4k gaming atleast RTX 2070 super is needed.My suggestion is get a QHD monitor or get a RTX 2070 Super  if you want to keep 4k monitor.

Those GSkill RAM are waste of money because of two reason
1)Anything above 2666 Mhz are all overclocked RAM you have to set RAM clock to 3200 Mhz through XMP profiles if you don't apply XMP profile they will run at 2666 Mhz
2)There is not huge performance difference  between 2666MHz and 3200MHz in gaming





I would suggest these
Buy Adata 16GB DDR4 RGB AX4U2666316G16-SR40 at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in

*CoolerMaster MasterBox MB520 *
Do these have front mesh?If not get Buy COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX MB511 RGB at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in

For PSU I would suggest 
Buy Antec EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 650W at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in
These are made by seasonic and comes with 7 years warranty

For UPS get these I couldn't find better UPS
*www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-2...s&qid=1562132886&s=gateway&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2019)

Minion said:


> Why are you getting a 4k monitor and RTX 2060?If you plan to play games then RTX 2060 is not enough for 4K gaming. For 4k gaming atleast RTX 2070 super is needed.My suggestion is get a QHD monitor or get a RTX 2070 Super  if you want to keep 4k monitor.



The only reason I'm getting that LG monitor is because of the good colour gamut. I couldn't find any similar 2k display. I'll try to push to an RTX 2070, do you suggest getting the Founders Edition or is it better to wait for the AIBs? Is there any chance of getting AIBs cheaper than FE ones?



Spoiler



Keep in mind all these cards are going to be shipped to AICs without the obligatory (vRAM + power phase) kit that was there before. This allows AIBs to use superior power phases and vRAM and lower their own cost while increasing performance. Considering all of these chips are unlocked, they will also be able to drive more TDP to these GPUs to push out higher clock rates. It’s even possible that AIBs will be able to reduce their own cost enough to actually beat NVIDIA’s MSRP – although I wouldn’t hold my breath for it. Source





> Those GSkill RAM are waste of money because of two reason
> 1)Anything above 2666 Mhz are all overclocked RAM you have to set RAM clock to 3200 Mhz through XMP profiles if you don't apply XMP profile they will run at 2666 Mhz
> 2)There is not huge performance difference  between 2666MHz and 3200MHz in gaming
> 
> ...


But, this is 16x1. I think 8x2 will be a better option.




> *CoolerMaster MasterBox MB520 *
> Do these have front mesh?If not get Buy COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX MB511 RGB at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in


MB520 has glass in the front with mesh surrounding it at the edges. I think I would get the MB511 instead.



> For PSU I would suggest
> Buy Antec EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 650W at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> These are made by seasonic and comes with 7 years warranty


This looks good.



> For UPS get these I couldn't find better UPS
> *www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-2...s&qid=1562132886&s=gateway&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1


This has only one year warranty compared to 2 years from Microtek 



Minion said:


> Spending 400-700 is great because these keys are valid for life time.



Can you please suggest any reliable site? I was considering this Windows 10 Professional - Reaper Shop @₹700


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2019)

Minion said:


> Those GSkill RAM are waste of money because of two reason
> 1)Anything above 2666 Mhz are all overclocked RAM you have to set RAM clock to 3200 Mhz through XMP profiles if you don't apply XMP profile they will run at 2666 Mhz
> 2)There is not huge performance difference between 2666MHz and 3200MHz in gaming


Even Ryzen 2xxx series supports 2933MHz ram by default & upcoming Ryzen 3xxx is supposed to support 3200MHz ram by default & upto even 5000Mhz when overclocked. Buying 2666MHz ram in today's time is a waste of money even for 1st gen Ryzen & is not recommended on any half decent tech site/forum.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2019)

Get the 4k monitor, even if you arent doing any gaming, 4k HDR movies are a good usecase.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Looks like you use authentic copy only.  Because what you mentioned isn't true.
> It runs perfectly fine even if everything is turned on. All my windows PCs are always up to date. The reason behind it is that Microsoft actually doesn't care much about their OS piracy as licensing people doesn't add much to their revenues.
> Why Microsoft Is Giving Away Windows 10 To Pirates [Update]
> *www.quora.com/Why-doesnt-Microsoft-take-action-on-the-millions-of-pirated-copies-of-Windows
> ...


Since I use laptops nowadays, yes I use only genuine Windows.

During Win XP & Win7 days, pirated copies would fail for me after a few months or years. Not exactly convenient for my parents once I left for college. So I used to keep all updates turned off. I didn't know pirated copies are passing the test for Win10. I do know Microsoft doesn't care much about piracy in developing countries esp for personal usage. They are pushing institutes/organizations to buy their products, like in the US. They have even filed cases against organizations using pirated versions in India.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2019)

NVIDIA RTX Super Prices in India: RTX 2060S: ₹34,890, RTX 2070S: ₹43,600 , RTX 2080S: ₹61,400

@kaz 2060S at 35k, seems good choice. It should be faster than RX 5700 but inferior to RX5700 XT, still, wait for their reviews & prices.


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> NVIDIA RTX Super Prices in India: RTX 2060S: ₹34,890, RTX 2070S: ₹43,600 , RTX 2080S: ₹61,400
> 
> @kaz 2060S at 35k, seems good choice. It should be faster than RX 5700 but inferior to RX5700 XT, still, wait for their reviews & prices.



Should I go with the FE card or wait for AIB? Who handles Nvidia's RMA in India and how many years of warranty they provide?

And, is it worth paying 9k extra for the 2070S?


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2019)

*h3g7w2e9.stackpathcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/image-13.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2019)

kaz said:


> Should I go with the FE card or wait for AIB? Who handles Nvidia's RMA in India and how many years of warranty they provide?


Nvidia RTX 2060 FE RMA (Rashi Peripherals) : IndianGaming


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nvidia RTX 2060 FE RMA (Rashi Peripherals) : IndianGaming


Not bad


----------



## Minion (Jul 3, 2019)

kaz said:


> The only reason I'm getting that LG monitor is because of the good colour gamut. I couldn't find any similar 2k display.
> 
> Can you please suggest any reliable site? I was considering this Windows 10 Professional - Reaper Shop @₹700



Get ThinkVision L27q-10
ThinkVision L27q-10 - 68cms QHD Monitor | Home | Lenovo India

Get it from here
Elementary FQC-8929 Windows 10 Pro Activation Card 64 bit - Elementary : Flipkart.com

Many people are buying it so I think its genuine

For RAM

Buy Online ADATA XPG SPECTRIX D41 8GB 3000MHz DDR4 Red Edition RGB Memory AX4U300038G16-SR41 - in India


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2019)

kaz said:


> Should I go with the FE card or wait for AIB? Who handles Nvidia's RMA in India and how many years of warranty they provide?
> 
> And, is it worth paying 9k extra for the 2070S?


2070S is kind of worth it, but since you aren't a hardcore gamer, even 2060S is overkill for you.

Getting Zotac one would be nice as it has 5 years of warranty.


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> 2070S is kind of worth it, but since you aren't a hardcore gamer, even 2060S is overkill for you.
> 
> Getting Zotac one would be nice as it has 5 years of warranty.



Thank you for saving my monies  I hope 1440p won't look bad on a 4k display.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2019)

No it wont, its perfectly good. get the 4k display anyway.. UK650 has HDR10 as well so you wont have to mess around with madvr like me.


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> No it wont, its perfectly good. get the 4k display anyway.. UK650 has HDR10 as well so you wont have to mess around with madvr like me.



Thanks, I'll be getting UK650 only


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 4, 2019)

Minion said:


> Get ThinkVision L27q-10
> ThinkVision L27q-10 - 68cms QHD Monitor | Home | Lenovo India
> 
> Get it from here
> ...


Even snapdeal is selling WIndows 10 keys for 800.
I think its better to buy from reddit or any of the forums.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Even snapdeal is selling WIndows 10 keys for 800.
> I think its better to buy from reddit or any of the forums.


In reddit, some people are selling OEM keys for $40 vs $5 in ebay.com.


----------



## kaz (Jul 7, 2019)

Initial issues being reported for MSI Motherboards with beta bios to support Ryzen 3000



> MSI Zen 2 BIOS disappeared from download section
> Discussion
> Hello. I have MSI B350 Tomahawk motherboard and I'm eyeing Ryzen 3600 as a replacement to my Ryzen 2600. Last time I checked there was a beta BIOS available for that motherboard that supports Zen 2 CPUs but now it's gone. Does anyone knows what the heck is going on? I wanted to grab a new CPU on Monday but now I don't know what to do since the BIOS is gone:
> Support For B350 TOMAHAWK | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Canada





> I am a user of MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC. After updating This Beta BIOS My system would not boot. I know It's not an serious issue because my mobo support bios flashback feature. But, I am here to mention, released beta bios should need more polish before final release. Thanks





> Without offense guys but you are a joke really. i buy msi gaming carbon pro X470. Board came with 7B78v26. i update to 7B78v28 and the bios have random freezes plus you disable pbo without even some release notes. On the next version 7B78v292(Beta version) you dont know what you talking about "new amd cpus". And now you release the magic "AMD Ryzen 3000 series CPU is now available" and you already see many users have problems specially with the gaming carbon pro board. Last time i buy msi general. i suggest you btw to check other manufacturers what is a real beta. You dont even test the bios on the boards you want to release...


----------



## kaz (Jul 9, 2019)

Guys any other suggestion for motherboard. I really like the MSI B450 Gaming Carbon AC but looks like MSI is not able to provide a stable bios for it. Also, MSI has modified the UI of the bios to make some space for CPU code so I'm not sure what all features they would be cutting down there, someone reported that he is not able to control water pump speed, there could be other issues as well. So, I want to avoid MSI B450/X470 boards.

Please suggest something, I'm planning to buy everything next week and I'm in no mood to delay the purchase. Final option will be an X570 board or 9700k with a Z390 mobo.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2019)

At this time going with X570 is recommended.Also,don't buy msi graphics card & stick to zotac/asus/nvidia's own nvidia cards.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2019)

kaz said:


> Guys any other suggestion for motherboard. I really like the MSI B450 Gaming Carbon AC but looks like MSI is not able to provide a stable bios for it. Also, MSI has modified the UI of the bios to make some space for CPU code so I'm not sure what all features they would be cutting down there, someone reported that he is not able to control water pump speed, there could be other issues as well. So, I want to avoid MSI B450/X470 boards.
> 
> Please suggest something, I'm planning to buy everything next week and I'm in no mood to delay the purchase. Final option will be an X570 board or 9700k with a Z390 mobo.


Wait for a month rather than regretting later. Issues should be ironed out. For just gaming i7 would do, but as you already know R7 is much better at other tasks.


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks like the issue with the B450/X470 and older mobos is the BIOS chip size which is 16MB, the X570 Boards are coming with a 32MB chip. This is the reason MSI had to strip down their BIOS to fit the new CPU code. There are rumours of MSI upgrading existing B450/X470 mobos with a 32MB chip.

I'm planning to go with either the Asus Prime X570-P or TUF X570-Plus priced at 15.5k and 16.9k respectively. TUF has 12+2 phase VRM whereas Prime has 8, both should be good enough for 3700X I suppose. But, Prime misses out on Q-Led (Asus's debugging LEDs) and USB Type-C ports. Is TUF worth the extra ₹1400?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 10, 2019)

Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro is also a good option for ~19k.


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro is also a good option for ~19k.


That's way above my initial 12k worth of mobo consideration


----------



## kaz (Jul 16, 2019)

Buy Online ZOTAC GEFORCE RTX 2070 SUPER TWIN FAN Graphic Card ZT-T20710F-10P - in India

or

Buy Online Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 Super Windforce OC 8GB Graphics Card GV-N207SWF3OC-8GC - in India

₹700 extra for Gigabyte but it gets an extra fan, though Zotac has 2+3 years warranty and Gigabyte has 4 years.
Why is it 2+3 and not 5 in case of Zotac? Do they have different T&C  for first 2 years and next 3?

BTW, ordered these from Amazon yesterday:

Belkin Essential Series F9E400zb1.5MGRY 4-Socket Surge Protector
GoFree Reusable Self Attaching Cable Ties (Pack of 21)
Logitech G 304 Wireless Gaming Mouse (Black)
Redgear Invador MK881 Mechanical Keyboard (Black)
APC BX1100C-IN 1100VA 230V Back UPS
LG 27 inch 4K-UHD 27UK650


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2019)

kaz said:


> Buy Online ZOTAC GEFORCE RTX 2070 SUPER TWIN FAN Graphic Card ZT-T20710F-10P - in India
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Why not save 6-7k & buy RX 5700XT? Its not even 10% slower than 2070S. Dual fan models should be out in August.


----------



## kaz (Jul 16, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Why not save 6-7k & buy RX 5700XT? Its not even 10% slower than 2070S. Dual fan models should be out in August.


Not sure how much will be the price difference when twin fan models are out, the blower ones are running very hot. Also, Nvidia is giving two free games plus RT.

This runs very cool and quite
*eteknix-eteknixltd.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/Screenshot_9-880x418.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2019)

kaz said:


> That's way above my initial 12k worth of mobo consideration


You can wait for gigabyte x570 gaming x mobo launching on 20th july for ~14.9k on primeabgb(cheapest x570 mobo currently is from asus for 15k & this one should be better than asus one).



kaz said:


> Why is it 2+3 and not 5 in case of Zotac? Do they have different T&C for first 2 years and next 3?


Yes,first 2 years is standard warranty for everyone while next 3 years is only if you register the product online on zotac India site within 28 days of purchase.You also need to save the email confirmation of extra 3 years warranty from zotac as that will be required for availing any warranty during those extra 3 years of warranty.


----------



## kaz (Jul 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You can wait for gigabyte x570 gaming x mobo launching on 20th july for ~14.9k on primeabgb(cheapest x570 mobo currently is from asus for 15k & this one should be better than asus one).


I got the MSI X570 Gaming Edge already 



> Yes,first 2 years is standard warranty for everyone while next 3 years is only if you register the product online on zotac India site within 28 days of purchase.You also need to save the email confirmation of extra 3 years warranty from zotac as that will be required for availing any warranty during those extra 3 years of warranty.


That won't be an issue as I would be registering it on day one. I would be getting the Zotac GPU as for Gigabyte the wait is longer.


----------



## kaz (Jul 27, 2019)

Finally, I got the GPU yesterday after which I assembled the PC and to my surprise it booted in first attempt, I was able to make all connections properly. 
Thank you everyone for helping me in building my PC.

*i.imgur.com/d7ibP1w.jpg

More pics: My first ever PC build


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 27, 2019)

Great Display


----------



## kaz (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello everyone, now I'm looking for more storage. Mainly for installing games and storing junk. For games I have shortlisted two 1TB SSDs Silicon Power A55 and Crucial MX500, A55 doesn't have a DRAM, but the speeds are good enough and is cheaper than MX500. For storing junk I am planning to get a 2TB HDD. Please provide suggestions for a 1TB SATA SSD and 2TB HDD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2019)

Buy Online Intel 1TB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW010T801 In India
This drive is very good if all you just need to install windows/softwares once & then most of time using for playing games.Only issue with this drive is that its performance is heavily dependent on SLC cache which in turn depends on free space so when drive is 75% full then ~6gb cache is left so at that time if you decide to copy paste a 10gb file then its performance will be much less(say 100MB/s speed vs usual 400MB/s). If you think this won't work for you or you specifically want sata ssd thenI suggest this over silicon power Buy Online Kingston A400 2.5 inch 960GB SATA III TLC SSD SA400S37/960G In India

For 2TB hdd just get WD/seagate whichever you have a better luck with.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 30, 2019)

kaz said:


> Hello everyone, now I'm looking for more storage. Mainly for installing games and storing junk. For games I have shortlisted two 1TB SSDs Silicon Power A55 and Crucial MX500, A55 doesn't have a DRAM, but the speeds are good enough and is cheaper than MX500. For storing junk I am planning to get a 2TB HDD. Please provide suggestions for a 1TB SATA SSD and 2TB HDD.


DRAM-less works fine for games & normal storage, not good for OS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy Online Intel 1TB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW010T801 In India
> This drive is very good if all you just need to install windows/softwares once & then most of time using for playing games.Only issue with this drive is that its performance is heavily dependent on SLC cache which in turn depends on free space so when drive is 75% full then ~6gb cache is left so at that time if you decide to copy paste a 10gb file then its performance will be much less(say 100MB/s speed vs usual 400MB/s). If you think this won't work for you or you specifically want sata ssd thenI suggest this over silicon power Buy Online Kingston A400 2.5 inch 960GB SATA III TLC SSD SA400S37/960G In India
> 
> For 2TB hdd just get WD/seagate whichever you have a better luck with.


After using 660p for ~6 months, I can confirm it is a good drive for cheap. When you copy big files, you will see HDD like speeds for sure, but you likely won't be doing those regularly. Idle temps were near 40C & 50-55C while gaming, bit hotter than my HP EX920 & old 850 evo, but not a reason to worry IMO. Here's an example of copy speeds:




It would have been sweet if 1GBps speeds were constant.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2019)

^^Review said 660p speed depends on cache & with your drive 56% full I am guessing cache size is now somewhere around 10-12gb so any copy paste of less than 10gb should give you those gbps speeds(assuming big files on an avg 1-2gb+ because transferring lots of small files will always be slower than few big files).


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Review said 660p speed depends on cache & with your drive 56% full I am guessing cache size is now somewhere around 10-12gb so any copy paste of less than 10gb should give you those gbps speeds(assuming big files on an avg 1-2gb+ because transferring lots of small files will always be slower than few big files).


Cache size is different for different drive size.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> Cache size is different for different drive size.


Of course but what I meant was that in 660p case,cache size is not fixed & instead depends on free space in drive so cache size is more when drive is say 20% filled compared to when it is 75% filled irrespective of capacity of 660p model.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 30, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Review said 660p speed depends on cache & with your drive 56% full I am guessing cache size is now somewhere around 10-12gb so any copy paste of less than 10gb should give you those gbps speeds(assuming big files on an avg 1-2gb+ because transferring lots of small files will always be slower than few big files).


Cache size isn't much of a worry for crystaldisk mark, unless it's like 95% full, I think. For copying big files, sure. I had about 400GB free out of 1TB while copying a 80-85GB or so folder from EX920 to 660p & got upto 1.2GBps for 35-40GB. Most people don't do these stuff regularly, if you do, good SATA ones will give like 4x higher speeds for sure.


----------



## kaz (Sep 12, 2019)

Ordered Seagate 2TB 7200 RPM Barracuda Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST2000DM008) from MDComputers. Will get 1TB SSD in the upcoming Amazon sale, either MX500 or 660P


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2019)

Make sure to compare prices with onlyssd at that time
Buy Online Intel 1TB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW010T801 In India


----------



## kaz (Sep 12, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Make sure to compare prices with onlyssd at that time
> Buy Online Intel 1TB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD SSDPEKNW010T801 In India


Yeah, I would surely do that. Not expecting 660P to be cheaper on Amazon, but MX500 would be cheaper with 10% SBI off. I'm more inclined towards MX500 because of the higher endurance of 360TB TBW vs 200TB TBW of the 660P, I know I'm not going to exhaust the limit of 660P but more endurance proves the drive is more durable IMO. MX500 is also available in M.2 form factor.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2019)

Btw, There is some lingering issue with LG panels. I had got red marks in all corners on my 27UD68P.. I had it replaced yesterday with a UK850W..


----------



## kaz (Sep 12, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Btw, There is some lingering issue with LG panels. I had got red marks in all corners on my 27UD68P.. I had it replaced yesterday with a UK850W..


For free?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2019)

yes, free.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 12, 2019)

kaz said:


> Yeah, I would surely do that. Not expecting 660P to be cheaper on Amazon, but MX500 would be cheaper with 10% SBI off. I'm more inclined towards MX500 because of the higher endurance of 360TB TBW vs 200TB TBW of the 660P, I know I'm not going to exhaust the limit of 660P but more endurance proves the drive is more durable IMO. MX500 is also available in M.2 form factor.


After 6 months, my 660p has written 12TB. So its endurance is decent.


----------



## kaz (Sep 12, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> yes, free.


Nice, if mine dies I'll ask for a 27GL850


----------



## kaz (Sep 12, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> After 6 months, my 660p has written 12TB. So its endurance is decent.



So, should I go with the 660P? I'm also worried about the slow speeds and higher latencies when the drive gets filled.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 13, 2019)

kaz said:


> So, should I go with the 660P? I'm also worried about the slow speeds and higher latencies when the drive gets filled.


Basically plan to keep like 100GB free always. The slow speeds are only noticeable when copying a lot of data, 10GB+. For downloading even with a 1Gbps connection, it shouldn't be an issue.

Check this:
SSD Buying Guide (WIP) : NewMaxx

If you are worried, get 2.5" MX500 & save 2nd M.2 for an NVMe upgrade in future.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> If you are worried, get 2.5" MX500 & save 2nd M.2 for an NVMe upgrade in future.


Using m2 sata ssd in m2 sata only slot usually disables 2 sata ports so better use just use 2.5" ssd to avoid wastage of a sata port.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2019)

So this was the thread where kaz did all his Research and ended up making that blunder...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hrishi said:


> So this was the thread where kaz did all his Research and ended up making that blunder...


May be you are confusing @kaz with this thread(still ongoing btw,let's see what happens next) Need help in building My first ever gaming PC


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> May be you are confusing @kaz with this thread(still ongoing btw,let's see what happens next) Need help in building My first ever gaming PC


Nah. You are not in the watsapp group and hence don't get the reference. Kaz in all his research missed the point that his CPU didn't come with an iGpu. He had to wait 2 weeks for the GPU.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> Nah. You are not in the watsapp group and hence don't get the reference. Kaz in all his research missed the point that his CPU didn't come with an iGpu. He had to wait 2 weeks for the GPU.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> Nah. You are not in the watsapp group and hence don't get the reference. Kaz in all his research missed the point that his CPU didn't come with an iGpu. He had to wait 2 weeks for the GPU.


I used to be in that group. Is any active admin of that group active on the forum? Would PM him on whatsapp to add me back.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2019)

kaz said:


> So, should I go with the 660P? I'm also worried about the slow speeds and higher latencies when the drive gets filled.







I got the 2 TB drive.


----------

